# Yegua/Nails Creek Whites???



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Anyone been in the last few days?? Prolly gonna head out there this afternoon. Prolly gonna hit nails first, then Irwin Bridge if nails is a no go. Any reports? been over a week since i have been out there. I will post up a report tomorrow for everyone hitting it this weekend.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I tried nails and NB yesterday for about 3 hrs in the afternoon and caught 2. Still lots of fishing pressure. NB had about 15-20 cars at 4pm on wednesday!  Biggest stringer I saw was 4 fish. Water in Yegua is clearing up nicely, nails is still pretty murky.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

thanks raider, i am fine with the murky water, but wish you found some more fish. Where did you go on nails and Newmans? Above or below parking area at newmans? I plan on trying downstream towards the lake from CR 125 at nails first...


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

I fished exactly where you were talking about on Nails but for only about 20 minutes and then my buddies wanted to go to the Yegua because there is more water flow....impatience...lol. You may have better luck, but I dont know where the real holes are yet. I caught 1 fish above and 1 fish below the bridge at NB. The big female fish I caught had dropped all her eggs recently.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

I was Newmans Bottom this morning. I managed a decent stringer of 13 (took me 8hrs! though!) but was the only person I saw w/ a stringer. Most people had 2-3 fish max and many guys left empty handed. The water has dropped 2-3ft since last wknd. We need another good rain very soon or this fishing is going to be all but over.


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

*NewMan's Bottom*

I was over at Newman's Bottom on Wed.
Fished about 5 hrs. Only got 5 whites.
Didn't see any other one with more than 2 fish.
But I left around 3pm.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

deebo, hows the water at Nails off cr125 ?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*Report*

Cooper, the water in Nails is Dead. really low, and no flow. Fished it for 20 min and left. Went over and fished a spot down from Irwin Bridge, and after 30-45 min there, not even a bump. Water was very low in the Yegua too. Thought about just calling it a day, but decided to walk upstream to one more spot, and that was a good move. In the next hour managed 9 whites and a bonus 20 in hybrid. Also a short crappie. We need a rain REALLY BAD!!!!

7 of the whites were nice solid females, only 2 were small males. Its been a while since i got a hybrid out of the creek, and man they sure do test your nerves. Had to work her out of several trees and sticks, but finally got her to shore.

Good luck to those going out there this weekend. I think i am gonna sit it out and maybe go catfish in the lake. Water is too low for my liking


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

tHANKS deebo , son is going tomorrow iam going to FAyette to find the cats.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ive decided to head to my house on the Blanco to go mess with thome smallmouths instead after reading all these reports


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

It seems that all the reports of the creeks are not very good. I hope we can get one more good rain to pull more whites in before the spawn is over. It seems the lake side of things are going well. It is almost time to start heading to the coast and fishing.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Reports are for rain starting tonight and Monday and then again for Thursday. That should help.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

We went to Irwin bridge yesterday. Caught and released about 5 small crappie. part on minners and the others on some grubs fished under a cork about 18 to 25 inches


----------



## Riverman (May 15, 2007)

Seems the bite has slowed both at NB and Irwin Bridge. Hope to have one good trip this year.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anyone know of a website that has a lake somerville map on it with the creeks & bottoms and such labeled on it?


----------



## get it wet (Aug 10, 2007)

Any locals know how much rain Somerville got yesterday ?


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Kornbread said:


> Does anyone know of a website that has a lake somerville map on it with the creeks & bottoms and such labeled on it?


Try this
http://swf67.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/

http://swf67.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/somerville/Information/Maps.asp


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep 
We got about .7 in the area.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Rail


----------

